# Long-Distance expat employment...strange proposal!



## Pandekage (May 3, 2014)

First of all...hello! My first post on this forum, and as a quick introduction I'm an American architecture student looking to someday attain permanent employment in one of the German speaking countries, namely Deutschland, der Schweiz, or Österreich.

As a small step in this, here is my situation:

I have accepted a full-time position here in the States (as a recent graduate, I didn't expect to land a job abroad this quickly). Between graduation this Spring and start of this employment two months afterwards, I have a two month break.

Before acceptance of this position, I have had been in talks with an Austrian marketing firm (not in my field, but still interesting) with possibly working with them. The original arrangement with this Austrian firm is to work with them long-distance; I would be studying German in Graz, while working via telecommunications with their office in Vienna (which is 3 hrs apart).

With acceptance of this position, I am unable to stay in Austria in the long term, but I have the strange idea of meeting with them in Austria during my break after graduation (for two months), then returning to the United States but still working with them via telecommunications. In short, is it possible to:

As an American permanently (for now) living and working in America, but working for an Austrian company at an internship capacity? Nothing that's offhand or under the table, but as something I can put on my resume and all that. If so, how would I achieve this? Would I need work visas from Austria?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, as a first step, it's "die Schweiz"... (sorry).

You can put whatever the hell you want on your resume, it's not like the government is going to check the immigration status.

An Austrian company can hire you in the US as a contractor. You invoice, they pay. No visa required. As long as they're comfortable with it and the time difference doesn't mean too many early morning phone calls, it's feasible.


----------

